# January 5 2019 OGF get-together, Enon (Springfield)



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

We have been planning this in the derailer thread and I said it should have its own thread. Someone said Do it, so I dun did it. Now the topic should be easier for members to find.

Location:

http://www.taylorstavernoh.com/

List of attendees - I'll let the organizers put themselves at the top ...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sherm
ress
st
G lock...
1 bass hunter
alex
Snake charmer
LAZY THE INFAMOUS TIMBO
S conner


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

so far, feel free to add your name then cut and paste...good food for real


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


> We have been planning this in the derailer thread and I said it should have its own thread. Someone said Do it, so I dun did it. Now the topic should be easier for members to find.
> 
> Location:
> 
> ...


lets keep it going. i will call taylors and let them know!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

2:00 pm jan 5th


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 2:00 pm jan 5th


Just it time for Russian Christmas! I'm not Russian but I like to celebrate....Depends on the weather....


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

My dad went to school at Antioch, also on Rt. 68. Then there's Young's Jersey Dairy.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

anybody that wants to meet other ogf members should join in. just add your name or contact saugeye tom.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Well I'd do it but that's muzzleloader opening day..


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

M


ezbite said:


> Well I'd do it but that's muzzleloader opening day..


 now come on EZ we where all going to chip in and get you a nice new cap gun


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Alex, Sign-up remember you’re my copilot on the trip


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I thought I was already on the list. If not, please add me.

You'll get a kick out of where I am, at the end of my street is the National Road (Rt. 40) which we could take all the way to Springfield.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ezbite said:


> Well I'd do it but that's muzzleloader opening day..


you aint glocked one yet???


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm
> ress
> st
> G lock...
> ...


bump you been on it Alex


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm
> ress
> st
> G lock...
> ...


See the new list


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I've been browsing their menu, the Reuben looks tempting.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


> I've been browsing their menu, the Reuben looks tempting.


the ruben and THE ATLANTIC CITY SUB are killer


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ezbite said:


> Well I'd do it but that's muzzleloader opening day..


I don't know about the others but I for one fully understand wanting to hunt opening day. I only hunt our ml season here in Indiana. it starts the 8th through the 23rd of dec and I plan on hunting every week end my son hunts. but the 2nd week he has 1 day vacation left he plans on using on fri. so we'll have a 3 day hunt then.



Saugeye Tom said:


> See the new list


lazy just made my day. I have wanted to meet him for some time now. i'll have to get sweetwater another time. sure wish he could make it to this meeting. but deer hunting does come first with hard core hunters.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> I don't know about the others but I for one fully understand wanting to hunt opening day. I only hunt our ml season here in Indiana. it starts the 8th through the 23rd of dec and I plan on hunting every week end my son hunts. but the 2nd week he has 1 day vacation left he plans on using on fri. so we'll have a 3 day hunt then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You for understanding uncle Sherm.
Ohio's laughable, very short ML'er season is that one time a year I really look forward to as far as deer hunting goes and haven't missed one in many,many years. More like a long lasting tradition for our group.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Thank You for understanding uncle Sherm.
> Ohio's laughable, very short ML'er season is that one time a year I really look forward to as far as deer hunting goes and haven't missed one in many,many years. More like a long lasting tradition for our group.


Oh my...ya can use a ml during gun season too fast wata


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh my...ya can use a ml during gun season too fast wata


That's one week of the year when every maniac with a gun is out there.
At least when Fastwawa goes out, the maniactual field is thinned out.
Too many crazies out there after Thanksgiving.
I was working construction at Riverside Hospital one year during gun season. The nurses kept track by saying, Bambi 3, hunters zero. They kept track of every deer/gun related injury. 
I remember one in particular. A hunter had shot a deer and reached down to slit its throat. Well the ol deer wasn't dead yet and it rared up and drove that knife in the guys thigh. Another poor guy was shot but didn't die. He was dragging the gutted buck out and had it up by his shoulders, somebody thought he was fair game and shot him.
Crazies I tell ya, crazies.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh my...ya can use a ml during gun season too fast wata


Yea...due to our ridiculously short ml season, I always do. 
Always take the shotgun with me but can't tell ya the last deer I shot with it.
But it's more about the group I've been hunting with during ml season than the actual hunting. And this year is kind of 'special' in most likely a not so good way. Our oldest hunting buddy (early 70's) has been re-diagnosed with cancer. He was clean for the last 4-5 yrs and just got that news about 1 1/2 months ago. No chemo this time around. Taking some kind of pills to help slow the tumor growth down. Don't care if anyone else in the group gets a deer this year as long as he does.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> That's one week of the year when every maniac with a gun is out there.
> At least when Fastwawa goes out, the maniactual field is thinned out.
> Too many crazies out there after Thanksgiving.


You have clearly over estimated my level of sanity.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> You have clearly over estimated my level of sanity.


You saying you belong in the crazy dept?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> You saying you belong in the crazy dept?


Weellll...lets just say that I've been told enough times that it's possible that all my ducks aren't in a row. And I was pert near 50 yrs old before I found out I wasn't bein complemented when they told me that.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Weellll...lets just say that I've been told enough times that it's possible that all my ducks aren't in a row. And I was pert near 50 yrs old before I found out I wasn't bein complemented when they told me that.


Sometimes we don’t think your ducks are even in the same room with the other ones


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

There have been a couple times I've had to do a duck 'roundup' to bring all my ducks back home.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> There have been a couple times I've had to do a duck 'roundup' to bring all my ducks back home.


You guys quack me up!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

fastwater said:


> Yea...due to our ridiculously short ml season, I always do.
> Always take the shotgun with me but can't tell ya the last deer I shot with it.
> But it's more about the group I've been hunting with during ml season than the actual hunting. And this year is kind of 'special' in most likely a not so good way. Our oldest hunting buddy (early 70's) has been re-diagnosed with cancer. He was clean for the last 4-5 yrs and just got that news about 1 1/2 months ago. No chemo this time around. Taking some kind of pills to help slow the tumor growth down. Don't care if anyone else in the group gets a deer this year as long as he does.


Best wishes for your buddy. I’m sure it’s very special times for him this year.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

bobk said:


> Best wishes for your buddy. I’m sure it’s very special times for him this year.


too back we couldnt find a place that we can build a fire and have a fish fry, few beers..I have a lot of fish I could contribute and sure others have some too..just a thought..Deadeye


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Thank You for understanding uncle Sherm.
> Ohio's laughable, very short ML'er season is that one time a year I really look forward to as far as deer hunting goes and haven't missed one in many,many years. More like a long lasting tradition for our group.


I gave up gun and bow hunting. I hunt ml season only now. its a special time I spend with my oldest son. as long as i'm able and he goes i'll be there with him. we skipped last yr for me and him to make a trip to fl saltwater fishing. but I'm really looking forward to spending time hunting with him this yr. I started ml hunting back in 81 and i've only missed 2 yrs ml hunting. 3 yrs ago my son had the flu and we didnt hunt then last yr we didnt hunt. I look forward all yr to my special time with my son in the woods.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Lazy 8 said:


> That's one week of the year when every maniac with a gun is out there.
> At least when Fastwawa goes out, the maniactual field is thinned out.
> Too many crazies out there after Thanksgiving.
> I was working construction at Riverside Hospital one year during gun season. The nurses kept track by saying, Bambi 3, hunters zero. They kept track of every deer/gun related injury.
> ...


Crazy is dragging a deer up by your shoulders.


----------



## fishcrazy20 (Aug 13, 2016)

Boy, this got derailed quick. Just another derailed post like the one Lazy 8 started, same people. You boys not happy with the original derailed thread???


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

fishcrazy20 said:


> Boy, this got derailed quick. Just another derailed post like the one Lazy 8 started, same people. You boys not happy with the original derailed thread???


Bingo. One can't get more accurate then that...! SSDD.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

I am in. Scott Conner


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

fishcrazy20 said:


> Boy, this got derailed quick. Just another derailed post like the one Lazy 8 started, same people. You boys not happy with the original derailed thread???


And you just had to help it out


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I'm waiting to see if they give me the day off, but it's beginning to look like I'll be out of that job by then anyway.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> I'm waiting to see if they give me the day off, but it's beginning to look like I'll be out of that job by then anyway.


Why is that ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> See the new list


Up date


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm
> ress
> st
> G lock...
> ...


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

1basshunter said:


> Why is that ?


I'm in the garden department and things are slowing down. Once the Christmas rush ends it will be really slow. I can view my work schedule online and the third week of December has me booked for 16 hours. @$10/hr, that won't pay the bills.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ok we've all had our fun. now lets get down to business of our get together and leave the comments to the timbo thread. but you all are welcome to join our group. if you would like to meet this is the place. jan 5th taylor's tavern enon/springfield ohio at 2:00 pm.
sherman


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm really looking forward to the conversation around the table.
Bet no one gets a answer to a question


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

G.lock said:


> I'm really looking forward to the conversation around the table.
> Bet no one gets a answer to a question


I MAY HAVE ALL THE ANSWERS


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

One thing about me, my eyes are out of line so when I sit around a table with people, I'm looking at more than one person at once. I wind up squinting one eye. I should wear an eyepatch That combined with my FEMA sweatshirt should be enough to scare anyone.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

scioto_alex said:


> One thing about me, my eyes are out of line so when I sit around a table with people, I'm looking at more than one person at once. I wind up squinting one eye. I should wear an eyepatch That combined with my FEMA sweatshirt should be enough to scare anyone.


With the group that will be gathering, you are going to be better off being able to watch more than one guy at a time.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I live in Enon (duh) so I guess I better go, add me, be there if not passed on to the other side by then, although it's looking like the Browns may win the superbowl next year so I always said I'd die the year before that happened... what a minute that'd actually be 2020 sooooo yea I'm in. My kids have told me Taylors has good bar food so guess I'll find out 1st hand. See ya'll there.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Well, I'm pretty sure I'll have the day off because today I handed my apron to the manager and quit the job.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure I'll have the day off because today I handed my apron to the manager and quit the job.


Sorry to hear that!!! It’s most likely for the best with the hrs they had to give out your a smart guy and should have no problem getting a new and better job


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Hook N Book said:


> Bingo. One can't get more accurate then that...! SSDD.


U gonna meet us there?


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> U gonna meet us there?


It's about an hour drive for me. My oldest Son and DIL will be in town from the left coast for a couple weeks. I'll need to stick around.
Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Hook N Book said:


> It's about an hour drive for me. My oldest Son and DIL will be in town from the left coast for a couple weeks. I'll need to stick around.
> Thanks for the invite.


What if I promise to bring you a cigar...


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Hook N Book said:


> It's about an hour drive for me. My oldest Son and DIL will be in town from the left coast for a couple weeks. I'll need to stick around.
> Thanks for the invite.


Enjoy time with your son. We will miss your smiling face.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

SConner said:


> Enjoy time with your son. We will miss your smiling face.


Thanks Scott. She's expecting and it'll be my first Grandchild. I'm 63, and so I'm Trying to wrap my head around the whole thing. We only get to see them twice a year...either going out there or them coming here for the holidays.
Hopefully, you guys will enjoy yourselves and be safe going and coming.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Heck bring them!! Show them what you have to deal with lol Stay as long as you want.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fishcrazy20 said:


> Boy, this got derailed quick. Just another derailed post like the one Lazy 8 started, same people. You boys not happy with the original derailed thread???


I'll try to behave myself.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Hook N Book said:


> Thanks Scott. She's expecting and it'll be my first Grandchild. I'm 63, and so I'm Trying to wrap my head around the whole thing. We only get to see them twice a year...either going out there or them coming here for the holidays.
> Hopefully, you guys will enjoy yourselves and be safe going and coming.


Enjoy the ride my friend and congrats on the first grandchild!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You'll love grandkids!


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> You'll love grandkids!


Mr Tom, count me in..gotta have some ol school representation so they dont beat up Sherm!! sound like fun


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> With the group that will be gathering, you are going to be better off being able to watch more than one guy at a time.


you got that right. I wouldnt trust any of them enough to turn my back on them.



EnonEye said:


> I live in Enon (duh) so I guess I better go, add me, be there if not passed on to the other side by then, although it's looking like the Browns may win the superbowl next year so I always said I'd die the year before that happened... what a minute that'd actually be 2020 sooooo yea I'm in. My kids have told me Taylors has good bar food so guess I'll find out 1st hand. See ya'll there.


we'll be glad to have you join us.



Hook N Book said:


> It's about an hour drive for me. My oldest Son and DIL will be in town from the left coast for a couple weeks. I'll need to stick around.
> Thanks for the invite.


your more than welcome to come by and meet everybody. then you can leave with no hard feelings. but if you don't want to leave the family we understand.

the great thing about grand kids is you get to spoil them. then when you get tired of them send them home to the parents. I love spending time with my grandkids. but at 67 I do get tired of them, but not often. my oldest son lives next door and I don't see his kids very often. my youngest son has 3 girls and one little one that his girlfriend had after leaving him. we call her ours anyway. it just wouldnt be right to not love her and call her granddaughter. they come on fri afternoon and stay until sun afternoon most of the time.




Saugeye Tom said:


> You'll love grandkids!


wouldnt know what to do without those little darlings.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Does Taylor's know about this event? Depending on how many people we get, we might need to book a side room.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ILL CALL THEM A LITTLE CLOSER TO THE DATE AS SOME WILL DROP OUT


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

UP DATE


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

HERE


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

? Bump What


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

ress said:


> ? Bump What


He’s not saying


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> BUMP


he's referring to the dance move "doing the Hustle"


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Tried to move the list up...I guess I bumped to many times


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

That's the humpty hump...keep the thread on tract...some one reply to the new list so it moves up


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> That's the humpty hump...keep the thread on tract...some one reply to the new list so it moves up


Hey! You guys either stay on topic or hit the bricks. Capeach? 
I'M IN THE RUNNING FOR LOUNGE MOD. 
SHAPE UP OR *SHIP* OUT. GOT IT?


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> See the new list





Saugeye Tom said:


> See the new list


Outwest is in thanks Saugeye Tom !


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey! You guys either stay on topic or hit the bricks. Capeach?
> I'M IN THE RUNNING FOR LOUNGE MOD.
> SHAPE UP OR *SHIP* OUT. GOT IT?


^^^Lazy, not sure you can float a ship shaped out of bricks???


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

New...list


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

New


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sherm
ress
st
G lock...
1 bass hunter
alex
Snake charmer
LAZY THE INFAMOUS TIMB

Outwest
S conner
Enon eye
DEAD EYE
Update


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Finally figured out how to do it


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm
> ress
> st
> G lock...
> ...


Thanks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

0utwest said:


> Outwest is in thanks Saugeye Tom !


good to hear your in.



Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm
> ress
> st
> G lock...
> ...


do we have 2 enon eyes, LOL?

sherman


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd love to come, but thats a hike for me. Somebody put a whoopie cushion on Uncle Sherm's chair for me and take pics.


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Oh my...ya can use a ml during gun season too fast wata





ezbite said:


> Well I'd do it but that's muzzleloader opening day..


Its obvious the organizers of this event don't put the emphasis on deer hunting like fishing smh... just like my wife scheduling a Christmas party on sat of gun season lol


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

ML1187 said:


> Its obvious the organizers of this event don't put the emphasis on deer hunting like fishing smh... just like my wife scheduling a Christmas party on sat of gun season lol


Have to agree. No way I’m missing muzzleloader season. It’s my favorite time to hunt.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

bobk said:


> Have to agree. No way I’m missing muzzleloader season. It’s my favorite time to hunt.


Just get your deer by 10 a.m. , problem solved.
I'll be hunting also, no way I'm missing out on the mzzldr
opener.
Have fun n take a bunch of pictures.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I sent out an inquiry to Freshwater Farms, to see if we could have some kind of visit/tour before Taylor's opens at 11:00. They are right there on Rt. 68, one mile north of Urbana.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bobk said:


> Have to agree. No way I’m missing muzzleloader season. It’s my favorite time to hunt.


you can just throw rocks at your deer BOB


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sherm
ress
st
G lock...
1 bass hunter
alex
Snake charmer
LAZY THE INFAMOUS TIMB
Outwest
S conner
Enon eye
DEAD EYE


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

anybody want to bring wife or significant other ?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

been there ill go straight to Taylors


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> you can just throw rocks at your deer BOB


I can throw lead farther than a rock though.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> anybody want to bring wife or significant other ?


Maybe? Can't make up here mind


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ress said:


> Maybe? Can't make up here mind


Ok...if we are doing spouses and others let me know. The owner and I just spoke and I am to keep him posted as to the numbers so he can staff up properly


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ress said:


> Maybe? Can't make up here mind


Tell her my wife is going


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

I drove by there tonight (Taylors) bout 9PMish and it looked like they needed a traffic patrol there, very popular spot, and (B0NUS) just a half mile from the local police so ...just a word on that when all gathers...


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Tell her my wife is going


OK. I think that is the hold up on choosing. Not wanting to be the only gal there.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ress said:


> OK. I think that is the hold up on choosing. Not wanting to be the only gal there.


They will be more


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> anybody want to bring wife or significant other ?


I would but I would have to put Alex in the trunk


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Sherm
> ress
> st
> G lock...
> ...


were getting a good crowd.

my wife wont give me an answer on coming.
sherman

well the wife just said she would go after I told her other guys are bringing there better half.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I was thinking maybe we could have a gift exchange keep it light 10 bucks if there is an odd number I would be more than willing to buy two gifts so everybody has one......


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I vote no......sorry


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> I was thinking maybe we could have a gift exchange keep it light 10 bucks if there is an odd number I would be more than willing to buy two gifts so everybody has one......


No vote here too.....


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> No vote here too.....


Ok forget about it


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> Ok forget about it


It may be hard on a few.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sherm
ress
st
G lock...
1 bass hunter
alex
Snake charmer
LAZY THE INFAMOUS TIMB
Outwest
S conner
Enon eye
DEAD EYE
Bruce
Ruminator


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

12 so far and 4 womens


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ruminator may attend!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Count Linda and I in.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I have contacted the manager and he promised to staff up as soon as I give a final count. I am keeping him posted weekly. Please let me know if you have to drop off Thanks ST


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

bruce said:


> Count Linda and I in.


Oh, you have a Linda, too? Mine can't travel, she's pretty much house-bound.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes Linda is my driver, fishing partner,Procter. She is retired Army drill Sargent. First class in history.


scioto_alex said:


> Oh, you have a Linda, too? Mine can't travel, she's pretty much house-bound.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

We will celebrate our 20th anniversary on 12/18


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> We will celebrate our 20th anniversary on 12/18


ours will be number 47 12/28. she is planning to come with me. her name is Phyllis but she answers to micki.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

How about Mrs. Sherm?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ress said:


> How about Mrs. Sherm?


you can try it but you may get more than you bargained for, LOL. just kidding.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

17 seems like a safe number so far


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> 17 seems like a safe number so far


Wife said she will go. Not sure if she is part of the 17.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ress said:


> Wife said she will go. Not sure if she is part of the 17.


YES SHE IS


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

I originally had that Saturday off and was going show up, but just confirmed only got Friday off. Would have been nice to get out there, plus my BornDay is the next day Jan 6. Take some pics folks and enjoy. Let me know or post out if anyone is planning one during the Fishing Expo days so I can plan ahead.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I still float the suggestion of a field trip to Freshwater Farms.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

17 is a good starting number but I think we can do better. sure going to miss sweetwater.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Points to anyone who can identify this:


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Its been 17 long enough. 
Tom, add me to the list, I'm going to catch a ride with Snakecharmer and be his co-pilot... help represent the northeast. 
Barring bad enough weather to stop us.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sherm
ress
st
G lock...
1 bass hunter
alex
Snake charmer
LAZY THE INFAMOUS TIMB
Outwest
S conner
Enon eye
DEAD EYE
Bruce
Ruminator 
Last edited: Sunday at 9:35 AM


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

18


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

this is sat 12/15 at 8:35 pm. any of you that wants to join in on this derailer group feel free to let tom know so he can add you to the list. the more the merrier.
sherman


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

sherman51 said:


> this is sat 12/15 at 8:35 pm. any of you that wants to join in on this derailer group feel free to let tom know so he can add you to the list. the more the merrier.
> sherman


Huh...? The time stamp works...! (


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Will there be any other pepper eaters? I can bring some ghost pepper seasoning to share, BYO container like a seasoning jar. A little goes a long way.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Well the girlfriend just told me she is coming with me And thanks saugeye tom for taking care of the list .


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

0utwest said:


> Well the girlfriend just told me she is coming with me And thanks saugeye tom for taking care of the list .


the number keeps edging up. thank god we got off 17, LOL.
sherman


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Stuck this for you guys...love it!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> Stuck this for you guys...love it!


Thanks Shake,,,,Will we see you there


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

I wonder what this is going to come to. There is still time for more people to sign on.

Something similar: the ChileHeads list has an organized campout called Open Fields The list is pretty much dead but the event lives on. This is on the third weekend of September.

Maybe OGF could start a tradition of some kind of big camping event, probably near water and in a warmer time of year.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Just sent a update to Taylors.....


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

If I get out of the woods in time I'll be there


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

How many of you guys know Young's Jersey Dairy on 68? I remember when it was an ice cream shack about as big as my driveway, tacked on to the end of a barn. Now it's almost a Der Dutchman kind of big place.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> How many of you guys know Young's Jersey Dairy on 68? I remember when it was an ice cream shack about as big as my driveway, tacked on to the end of a barn. Now it's almost a Der Dutchman kind of big place.


the place is a real big attraction, 2 restaurants, putt-putt, driving range, petting zoo (still there I think), pumpkin picking, ice cream shop, meeting/conference rooms, always a great place to take kids and gotta say their food isn't bad either, somebody there in that family has got a lot of energy... wish I was an heir LOL


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

You have to give Young's credit for having the nerve to get into the retail restaurant business, starting from a dairy operation. They do make it work. 

But ah, what's a thread without a derail? I'm sure that many of you knew the smokestack of the Mad River Power Plant as a landmark.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


> You have to give Young's credit for having the nerve to get into the retail restaurant business, starting from a dairy operation. They do make it work.
> 
> But ah, what's a thread without a derail? I'm sure that many of you knew the smokestack of the Mad River Power Plant as a landmark.


No detail here


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Been to Young's a few times long time ago. My sis lives in Fairborn.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

OK how many of you have actually drank water from the Yellow Spring in Glen Helen? It is potable but it has a strong rust stain and iron flavor.

https://cdn2.cincinnatimagazine.com...tterstock_152172131_lowrez-e1444232197954.jpg

I don't know where the iron comes from in that dolomite bedrock but I've seen smaller springs with that same orange color in the limestone along the Scioto at 270N.

Old stuff, old. Study geology and it will blow your mind.

One time at Glen Helen I saw a movie shoot where actors were in 1800s period costumes and they looked perfectly at home in those stone ravines. There was nothing modern within sight.

There actually was a Helen.There is a grave marker with this inscription:

"The Earth smells old and warm and mellow, and all things lie at peace.
I too serenely lie here under the white oak tree, and know the splendid flight of hours all blue and gay, sun drenched and still."


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

15 days.....


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Well.....I think we need some mods to sign up.....so we can commit abuse


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well.....I think we need some mods to sign up.....so we can commit abuse


that would be awesome. I look forward to meeting all of the ogf members.
sherman


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Well.....I think we need some mods to sign up.....so we can commit abuse


If you are so inclined, perhaps an ex-moderator would work. I will say in advance, I will defend them. Thankless unpaid job. Seriously, next time anyone wants to bitch, consider they are doing this out of the kindness of their heart, just to keep things running smooth. Like a good referee, they are best when they go unnoticed. Much respect for the gentlemen who volunteer their time to moderate!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

SConner said:


> If you are so inclined, perhaps an ex-moderator would work. I will say in advance, I will defend them. Thankless unpaid job. Seriously, next time anyone wants to bitch, consider they are doing this out of the kindness of their heart, just to keep things running smooth. Like a good referee, they are best when they go unnoticed. Much respect for the gentlemen who volunteer their time to moderate!


Yes...you know I was joking....


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Yes...you know I was joking....


Yes, I am aware. All is good


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

SConner said:


> If you are so inclined, perhaps an ex-moderator would work. I will say in advance, I will defend them. Thankless unpaid job. Seriously, next time anyone wants to bitch, consider they are doing this out of the kindness of their heart, just to keep things running smooth. Like a good referee, they are best when they go unnoticed. Much respect for the gentlemen who volunteer their time to moderate!


yeah I wouldnt want there jobs. they are really babysitters for a bunch of grown up kids. they have a thankless job keeping the site clean and civil. I for 1 give thanks to them for there patience with all of us big kids. and you and the rest are invited to our derail get together jan 5th at 2:00 pm at taylor's tavern. just let tom know you are coming.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Well boys....a week from Saturday......


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Lets hope for good weather for us farther out! I missed one before because icy roads and windy.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

ress said:


> Lets hope for good weather for us farther out! I missed one before because icy roads and windy.


So true I know for me coming from Geneva its gonna be a long ride but hey Shermans Buying !


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

0utwest said:


> So true I know for me coming from Geneva its gonna be a long ride but hey Shermans Buying !


I hope that's true....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hook N Book said:


> It's about an hour drive for me. My oldest Son and DIL will be in town from the left coast for a couple weeks. I'll need to stick around.
> Thanks for the invite.





ress said:


> Heck bring them!! Show them what you have to deal with lol Stay as long as you want.


you can bring the whole family. a lot of us are bringing our better/other halves.




0utwest said:


> So true I know for me coming from Geneva its gonna be a long ride but hey Shermans Buying !



I wish I could afford to buy for everyone. but it would take my whole ss check to do that. had a 30 and out at the place I worked. but they went bankrupt and our retirement fund was so under funded we lost our retirement. I had 22 yrs in and got a little over 22,000.00 out of it. a friend of mine had one month more than me but was older than me and he got 48,000.00. another guy had 29 yrs and 11 months but was younger and he only got a little over 48,000.00. they paid out by yrs service and age. it was really screwed up for the younger guys. I rolled my money over to an ira account and the 1st 6 months it lost 12,000.00. I took the penalty and tax and took the rest and bought a boat.
sherman


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

sherman51 said:


> you can bring the whole family. a lot of us are bringing our better/other halves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just messin with ya Sherman and I know your a veteran so all pick up you and your wifes tab just don't starve till the 5th !


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

SConner said:


> If you are so inclined, perhaps an ex-moderator would work. I will say in advance, I will defend them. Thankless unpaid job. Seriously, next time anyone wants to bitch, consider they are doing this out of the kindness of their heart, just to keep things running smooth. Like a good referee, they are best when they go unnoticed. Much respect for the gentlemen who volunteer their time to moderate!


Well said SConner


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

0utwest said:


> Just messin with ya Sherman and I know your a veteran so all pick up you and your wifes tab just don't starve till the 5th !


I fast the from dec 26th to the 2nd of jan then I go on a eating binge for 7 days and eat like a horse. by the 5th I should really be eating good, LOL. just kidding you. you coming all the way from Geneva will be good enough. you don't have to pick up our tab unless you are persistent, LOL.

hey tom how many do we have coming counting better/other halves?
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

sherman51 said:


> I fast the from dec 26th to the 2nd of jan then I go on a eating binge for 7 days and eat like a horse. by the 5th I should really be eating good, LOL. just kidding you. you coming all the way from Geneva will be good enough. you don't have to pick up our tab unless you are persistent, LOL.
> 
> hey tom how many do we have coming counting better/other halves?
> sherman


looks like around 20


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm going to post this here too- 
I'm bringing some OGF gear along just in case anyone will be interested.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

U go man


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Probably 2x and 3 x...


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Let's see if this works










Yeah. It's a cardstock paper bar coaster; I still have one of these. (Also a sweatshirt) The image is a guy riding a pedal-powered rail cart with a barrel on the back. I took a shot of the sweatshirt










... I wonder what that guy is up to ...

Anybody else remember these guys? They were on the south side of Xenia. They had some nice beers.


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Ruminator said:


> I'm going to post this here too-
> I'm bringing some OGF gear along just in case anyone will be interested.


Good I was looking to buy some decals and will see what else ! Thanks looking forward to next Sat. and see you then !


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

wont be long now. see you all next sat.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Weather looks to be fine! Low 40's here in NW Oh on Saturday.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Tom, I'll definitely include some 2X and 3X.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Good weather and no excuses...might be a surprise guest


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Maybe... still waiting on a answer


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Ruminator said:


> Tom, I'll definitely include some 2X and 3X.


Bring some large


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I think it’s going to be a great time!!!

With all the great minds there we should be able to bring world peace and get the Nobel peace prize


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Yea it should be, they always are 1basshunter.

**Guys, if you definitely want something specific, post it in this thread.

I'm traveling with Snakecharmer and Outwest and don't want to monopolize cabin space with my gear so I'm bringing just some of what I think you might want.
I'll bring some L, XL, 2XL and 3XL in shirts, but I can't bring everything.

I also have left- one size Medium Gray/Navy Team OGF t-shirt that I'll bring.

** With off-season stock levels everything will be sold by first posted here, then first to ask about buying at the outing since I won't have my usual lead-time for order fulfillment. **


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Sherm
ress
st
G lock...
1 bass hunter
alex
Snake charmer
LAZY THE INFAMOUS TIMB
Outwest
S conner
Enon eye
Fireman Mike
Bruce
Ruminator
Buckeye coastie


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Are we all correct?...4 significant others??


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yep mine.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

mine is coming with me just to keep me inline. but now the sheep jokes is forbidden, LOL.
sherman


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Ruminator said:


> Yea it should be, they always are 1basshunter.
> 
> **Guys, if you definitely want something specific, post it in this thread.
> 
> ...


do you have hats? If so I’ll take one also


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Are we all correct?...4 significant others??


Yes mine also


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

0utwest said:


> Yes mine also


Mr Tom, I have to scratch, having surgery, they moved it up to this thurs, instead of the 11th..Drink a beer for me..prob need it!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Mr Tom, I have to scratch, having surgery, they moved it up to this thurs, instead of the 11th..Drink a beer for me..prob need it!


Prayers for a complete and speedy recovery!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Yes WE will .


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

We'll, I'll step up & take Deadeyedeek's place. I sure wouldn't to see his beer go to waste. Seriously though, I've already had the opportunity to meet multiple members of this forum while conducting business through the Marketplace & they have ALL been good people to do business with. I'm looking forward to being able to put some faces with others I 've gotten to know through this forum. I've definitely been exposed to a lot this past year through the OGF website & want to thank all that have contributed to the wide variety of topics that pop up here, & especially the moderators for their work in maintaining a great internet site. This is definitely a pretty cool place to be hanging out. Mike


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Mr Tom, I have to scratch, having surgery, they moved it up to this thurs, instead of the 11th..Drink a beer for me..prob need it!


Hope all is well!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

firemanmike2127 said:


> We'll, I'll step up & take Deadeyedeek's place. I sure wouldn't to see his beer go to waste. Seriously though, I've already had the opportunity to meet multiple members of this forum while conducting business through the Marketplace & they have ALL been good people to do business with. I'm looking forward to being able to put some faces with others I 've gotten to know through this forum. I've definitely been exposed to a lot this past year through the OGF website & want to thank all that have contributed to the wide variety of topics that pop up here, & especially the moderators for their work in maintaining a great internet site. This is definitely a pretty cool place to be hanging out. Mike


You just made the list


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Fireman - long complicated story but the short version is, the pepper field event south of Indianapolis is hosted by a fireman. He has stories.

One thing he said was, when there's a fire in a movie, there are little jets of flame in a big open space. Not so. In a real structure fire, it's all smoke with some flame, and it's dark.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Mr Tom, I have to scratch, having surgery, they moved it up to this thurs, instead of the 11th..Drink a beer for me..prob need it!


wishing you a good surgery and fast recovery.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hang tough Deadeye! Hope things will be Ok.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks


ress said:


> Hang tough Deadeye! Hope things will be Ok.


 guys, will be fine, had a plate screwed on clavicle, came loose from a mc crash, had to wait till I got all my shoting in, gonna go to AZ and recoupe..would have liked to have meet you all, some other time..enjoy DD


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Deadeyedeek What game do you play. Sporting clays, trap ,Skeet, or bunker?


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Oh I left out pigeon. I am a Krieghoff man. Model M32 7 barrel set.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

bruce said:


> Oh I left out pigeon. I am a Krieghoff man. Model M32 7 barrel set.


Perrazi my choice since 1972 ..still shooting the combo I won in Vandalia in 1972


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I have one from the 1978 Italian Olympic team 1 of 8.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Deadeyedeek said:


> Thanks
> 
> guys, will be fine, had a plate screwed on clavicle, came loose from a mc crash, had to wait till I got all my shoting in, gonna go to AZ and recoupe..would have liked to have meet you all, some other time..enjoy DD


we will miss you but for sure next time. i've only met a few ogf members and always look forward to meeting new guys and always look forward to seeing the guys i've already met. only 1 more and a wake up.
sherman


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I just turned in a final count of 20


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Can’t wait to meet all of you in person


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

1basshunter said:


> Can’t wait to meet all of you in person


Be careful what you wish for...…...JK


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

1basshunter said:


> Can’t wait to meet all of you in person


you'll sure be surprised when you see me, LOL HAHAHEHE.
sherman


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

OK, meeting someone in person after contact on line:

My first case was from a hot pepper email discussion list (before the Web boards). There was a hot pepper gathering in Madison, Indiana.

He had his own hot sauce company and we had already been swapping messages for years. He was working his vendor's table and I walked up and introduced myself. We have been friends ever since.

That's the guy who had the hot pepper field south of Indianapolis. He granted me permission to camp there in 1998 and that turned into Open Fields which carries on.

He still can't pronounce my last name correctly.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


> OK, meeting someone in person after contact on line:
> 
> My first case was from a hot pepper email discussion list (before the Web boards). There was a hot pepper gathering in Madison, Indiana.
> 
> ...


Not the derailment thread


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I have a nice little door prize....maybe 2


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

OH MY !!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ress said:


> OH MY !!


Actually 2 very nice custom door prizes......I wanna keep 1 my self...somebody bring a deck of cards....I have a idea


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Nice Tom! Gives me an idea... 
Maybe I can make a donation also?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...darn I would love to come down and do the get together hollar/swallar with you all!!!

...just a looong drive/work/etc...type of thing right there.

...please fellow OGF'ers...take plenty of pictures and post so I can kick myself ... or my minnow bucket a few times LOL!

Good times I wish on you all.

Don.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...darn I would love to come down and do the get together hollar/swallar with you all!!!
> 
> ...just a looong drive/work/etc...type of thing right there.
> 
> ...


Will do tc


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

You all have a GREAT time tomorrow!!!
Will surely be thinking of you all.
Again, have a great time...and SAFE travels!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> You all have a GREAT time tomorrow!!!
> Will surely be thinking of you all.
> Again, have a great time...and SAFE travels!


and you have a great hunt.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> and you have a great hunt.
> sherman


Thanks uncle Sherm. Will do!
Behave yourself tomorrow.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Thanks uncle Sherm. Will do!
> Behave yourself tomorrow.


That’s going to be very hard for him to do


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

New addition at the bottom as always
Sherm
ress
st
G lock...
1 bass hunter
alex
Snake charmer
LAZY THE INFAMOUS TIMB
Outwest
S conner
Enon eye
Fireman Mike
Bruce
Ruminator
Buckeye coastie


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I'll put a deck of cards in the car right now.......


----------



## FOSR (Apr 16, 2008)

Just trolling through here on my FOSR login. Someone reported some possibly illegal logging activity south of Prospect.

Remember Tinker Toys? Wooden hubs with holes to accept spokes that could connect to other hubs. That's what it's like running FOSR. I am one of those hubs. OGF is a hub. You all are spokes with your own connections to other hubs.

Now I have someone reporting logging along the Scioto and I'm going to relay that information to my contacts in the Department of Public Utilities because that affects the water supply for Columbus. 

This is my reason for being on OGF, and running the FOSR site: Develop contacts and relay information, for the betterment of the watershed.

Now if you will excuse me, I'll change hats and go back to being silly.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Mom always liked you better.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> Mom always liked you better.


Dam right


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

1basshunter said:


> Dam right


That's an old Smothers Brothers gag, they would bicker at each other like that.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

scioto_alex said:


> That's an old Smothers Brothers gag, they would bicker at each other like that.


I know


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

scioto_alex said:


> That's an old Smothers Brothers gag, they would bicker at each other like that.


ALEX THIS IS NOT THE DERAILMENT THREAD


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

When I see you tomorrow you will pay


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

OK then back on topic, I hope to meet you all tomorrow. 

I never did get any feedback about visiting Freshwater Farms before the meet time, so I guess that won't happen. I thought there would be more interest. 

Anyway, let's have a good meet and maybe it won't be the last.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds good Alex.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

today is the day. I sure hope you guys are up to whats about to happen, you'll never be the same. see you all there.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Just checking out google maps. 114 miles if I take 75 to 70. 1hr 48mins. - 86 miles to take 68 and it will take 1hr and 52 mins. Nice day for a little road trip!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ress said:


> Just checking out google maps. 114 miles if I take 75 to 70. 1hr 48mins. - 86 miles to take 68 and it will take 1hr and 52 mins. Nice day for a little road trip!


68...senic route


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Charging the camera and phone. Maybe we should start a photo gallery after this - though the board software probably doesn't allow multiple users to post to the same gallery.

The weather looks good.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

if any one else joins in we have a little more room...


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Beautiful day alright! Snakecharmer and I have around a 3 + hr. trip. Great opportunity to get to know a fellow OGFer better.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ress said:


> Just checking out google maps. 114 miles if I take 75 to 70. 1hr 48mins. - 86 miles to take 68 and it will take 1hr and 52 mins. Nice day for a little road trip!


I have about 1 1/2 hr drive. I have a 91.7 mile drive. take 35 out of muncie to I-70 to oh 4 then turn r on enon rd then l on Harrison st and l again on Dayton springfield rd/e main st and take that to taylor's tavern. see you all there. im giving myself 2 hrs to get there.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Good times





































Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## reyangelo (May 28, 2014)

Very awesome pics. Jelly watching the pics while I am still stuck at work 

Looks like a nice set up and good time.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

more to come


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Enjoyed myself, always good to connect names to faces.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Was a good time...all showed up except for 1.....will not mention his name....ruminator, thx for bringing the goods!... Bruce...it was good meeting you n linda!! All in all it was great!!!!met new people and a few old ones too. Saugeye tom....


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Tom, you deserve a great round of applause for organizing us at this event


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

We need to do it again!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

reyangelo said:


> Very awesome pics. Jelly watching the pics while I am still stuck at work
> 
> Looks like a nice set up and good time.


Wish ya was there


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice day to get out! Thanks ST! Good to meet all of you guys! And Mrs. Sherm and the other ladies!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Alex, I can say this for all of us thank you for not wearing that dress


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ress said:


> Nice day to get out! Thanks ST! Good to meet all of you guys!


Hope Alex and bass hunter made it home.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Hope Alex and bass hunter made it home.


He’s in my trunk


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> He’s in my trunk


Muhahaha


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

After my three Guinness I had the wife drive us home. (planned) lol


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I see I did not break any ones camera. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

bruce said:


> I see I did not break any ones camera. Nice to meet you all.


Well.....I thought I had a pic of ya....I'll look again...nice meeting you and Linda


----------



## Tinknocker1 (May 13, 2013)

ress said:


> After my three Guinness I had the wife drive us home. (planned) lol


i seen beer batters start out with 3 Guinnie's lol
good luck with Bama i hope you win it all buddie !


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

They didn't have any other dark beer so I had a flash back to Guinness. Go Tigers!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

ress said:


> They didn't have any other dark beer so I had a flash back to Guinness. Go Tigers!


You should mean go Alabama


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

So now I'm equivalent to Bert......


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

great meetin all, seein pics, great nachos, thanx fire-mike for getting my child car seat set up correctly, didn't know such good variety of food existed like that in Springfield (thanx ST) and right under my nose, thanx Rumi for the OGF stuff. This is a stand-up site... THANK YOU... is it spring yet?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

1basshunter said:


> You should mean go Alabama


Ala who?


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

1basshunter said:


> Tom, you deserve a great round of applause for organizing us at this event


X2 yes it was a good time ! Little bit of a long drive from Geneva but I would do it all over again !


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

EnonEye said:


> great meetin all, seein pics, great nachos, thanx fire-mike for getting my child car seat set up correctly, didn't know such good variety of food existed like that in Springfield (thanx ST) and right under my nose, thanx Rumi for the OGF stuff. This is a stand-up site... THANK YOU... is it spring yet?


+1....Thanks Tom for arranging this great outing and the great door prizes - Two custom All Thumb lures! I'm going to try to get the lure from Outwest when he's not looking! Good conversations and food. Thanks Scott for the unexpected surprise. Hopefully I will be able to get you a Musky photo. Great to be able to put a face to the name. Happy New Year!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

0utwest said:


> X2 yes it was a good time ! Little bit of a long drive from Geneva but I would do it all over again !


Great meeting you....


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Congratulations Tom, you put together a top shelf get-together.
It all came together perfectly. And your door prize idea was exceptional.
The place was a good choice with a large variety of food choices, easy to locate, the food was good, as well as the service as far as I could tell. I didn't see any downsides.
In every respect, great job Tom!

It was a pleasure to once again meet more members, and get another opportunity to talk with others of you I have already had the pleasure to meet.
I'm glad I was able to get some OGF hats, shirts, and stickers to those of you who wanted them.
Its a priviledge to help OGF members recognize one another.

I witnessed extraordinary generosity between basically two strangers, other than reading each others posts here. Its another example of the great members here at OGF.

Bob, thank-you again for giving me the chance to ride along with you.
Getting to know you better and spend that time with you just added to my day. It was my pleasure.
.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> +1....Thanks Tom for arranging this great outing and the great door prizes - Two custom All Thumb lures! I'm going to try to get the lure from Outwest when he's not looking! Good conversations and food. Thanks Scott for the unexpected surprise. Hopefully I will be able to get you a Musky photo. Great to be able to put a face to the name. Happy New Year!


Snake....good meeting with u too


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ruminator said:


> Congratulations Tom, you put together a top shelf get-together.
> It all came together perfectly. And your door prize idea was exceptional.
> The place was a good choice with a large variety of food choices, easy to locate, the food was good, as well as the service as far as I could tell. I didn't see any downsides.
> In every respect, great job Tom!
> ...


Jim...looking forward to erie. Love ya man


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Ruminator said:


> Congratulations Tom, you put together a top shelf get-together.
> It all came together perfectly. And your door prize idea was exceptional.
> The place was a good choice with a large variety of food choices, easy to locate, the food was good, as well as the service as far as I could tell. I didn't see any downsides.
> In every respect, great job Tom!
> ...


Your welcome Jim! The ride seemed much shorter with the conversations we had. The pleasure was mine.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Maybe we can do a summer meet at erie..overnight...pull a few boats up


----------



## 0utwest (Mar 21, 2017)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Maybe we can do a summer meet at erie..overnight...pull a few boats up


Count me in !


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Right on Bob, good company shortens a trip. Thank-you for the compliment. The time passed by quickly for me too.

Tom, that's been done. The past Hetfests were pretty popular with those who went to them. 

You might be able to put one together. We'll talk further.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Oh yea... Bruce, don't feel too bad. You weren't the only one. LOL


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

cant say enough good thing about this get together. great guys and gals and great food. a special thanks to outwest for taking care of my bill. I enjoyed meeting all you guys but got to really talk with ress and a few others that set at the same table. i'll remember this the rest of my days.

thanks tom for putting this all together.

I could be interested in a summer get together. just let me know when and where.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Shhh,,, my wife thought we are not a bunch of smelly ol' fishermen.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ress said:


> Shhh,,, my wife thought we are not a bunch of smelly ol' fishermen.


enjoyed meeting your wife. at least now she can put a face on that culprit when you say darn that uncle sherm again, LOL. wasnt you the one dancing on the table with me? LOL.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Hmmm wazint me.. It looked like maybe ST? In that one pic I took of him it looked like he was starting to get his boogie on!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Sounds like y'all had a good time. Was going to drive up there but got an invite to Cave Run that I couldn't pass up. Cabin fever is a very reel thing...


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It was definitely a good time.

I enjoyed meeting all of you can’t wait to do it again 

After the meeting I want to fishing Ended up with four


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

ress said:


> Hmmm wazint me.. It looked like maybe ST? In that one pic I took of him it looked like he was starting to get his boogie on!


I was moon walking


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

And congrats to ress for winning lazies half seat


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> And congrats to ress for winning lazies half seat


has anyone heard from lazy? he was the reason for our timbo party. cant think of any reason he just didnt show up. I would really liked to have met hin.

if we do a summer get together maybe fw and lazy will show up.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Good point Sherm...


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks everyone for a good time, and thanks 1bassunter for the ride and the lunch tab!

...and now I have an OGF shirt ...

We drove in on Rt. 40, so we stopped at Darby Creek to check it out. I mentioned in a earlier thread that it's not very welcoming there no easy access and plenty of NO PARKING signs. The creek itself looked quite nice.

There was some artsy graffiti under the bridge, including this.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks to all that took the time to make the drive & hang out yesterday. Unfortunately, I didn't get to meet everyone & to those of you I missed, apologies are in order. I certainly had a good time, several cold beers, & got to meet some of the good people that frequent the OGF site. Additionally, I'd like to thank Tom for quarterbacking the event & providing a couple of VERY cool custom square bill crankbaits (by OGF member All Eyes) that he graciously gave away to some lucky members. Scott (Fish whisperer) invited me to stop by his place on my way home & showed me his very nice collection of antique lures. He also sent me home with 9' Heddon Centerpin rod that he graciously gave to me. The only stipulation was to send him some big fish pictures when we hook up with with a salmon in the Pere Marquette river in MI this fall !! A big thank you to Scott - the 9' drift rod is a perfect length for my wife. If anyone has an interest in fishing Grand Lake sometime in the future shoot me a PM - our spring crappie fishing has been very good the last few years & my fishing boats need regular exercise. Again, I thoroughly enjoyed having the opportunity to meet you all. Mike


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You're a good man Mike. So is S Conner


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> You're a good man Mike. So is S Conner


all the guys I met seemed like good guys including you, but seeming like good guys can be deceiving. and some were poor dancers. LOL.
sherman


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> And congrats to ress for winning lazies half seat


Where oh where is Lazy? Fastwater did you get your deer?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ress said:


> Where oh where is Lazy? Fastwater did you get your deer?


Yes sir!
Didn't hunt today but will be out here at the house in the morning.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Yes sir!
> Didn't hunt today but will be out here at the house in the morning.


tell us a little about your hunt. I always like reading the small details. congrats on getting to use the ol stink pipe.
sherman


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

sherman51 said:


> tell us a little about your hunt. I always like reading the small details. congrats on getting to use the ol stink pipe.
> sherman


Well uncle Sherm...will be glad to share a little about the hunt but think I should keep this thread on track so I don't get sued by ST.
I'll either put something in the ml'er thread or on the derailer thread after tomorrow.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Well uncle Sherm...will be glad to share a little about the hunt but think I should keep this thread on track so I don't get sued by ST.
> I'll either put something in the ml'er thread or on the derailer thread after tomorrow.


As your attorney we need pics too


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

You home Fw?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> You home Fw?


Yes...for today. Will be hunting tomorrow though.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> As your attorney we need pics too


Will have to get Eddie to send me some.
He shot a lot more pics of deer than he did shooting deer.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

This appears to be derailer thread 2.0. Carry on!

Sherm, you promised what happens in Enon stays in Enon.... next thing I know there was dancing on tables! Shhhhh.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

SConner said:


> This appears to be derailer thread 2.0. Carry on!
> 
> Sherm, you promised what happens in Enon stays in Enon.... next thing I know there was dancing on tables! Shhhhh.


SConner,
Did they take their 'moderator' animosty out on you???


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

fastwater said:


> SConner,
> Did they take their 'moderator' animosty out on you???


They were all gentle


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Well uncle Sherm...will be glad to share a little about the hunt but think I should keep this thread on track so I don't get sued by ST.
> I'll either put something in the ml'er thread or on the derailer thread after tomorrow.


will be looking forward to your post.

Sherm, you promised what happens in Enon stays in Enon.... next thing I know there was dancing on tables! Shhhhh.[/QUOTE]

somebody else started this by telling on me for dancing on the table. im not going down without making it clear I wasnt the only one doin the dirty dog on the table, LOL.
sherman


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

So I take it you guys were thrown out of that place!? 

Probably why Lazy didn’t show up! He knew you guys would embarrass him!


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

Thrown out?
They're begging us to return and liven the place up!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ress said:


> Hmmm wazint me.. It looked like maybe ST? In that one pic I took of him it looked like he was starting to get his boogie on!


 Congrats on your Clemson victory last night!


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

sherman51 said:


> will be looking forward to your post.
> 
> Sherm, you promised what happens in Enon stays in Enon.... next thing I know there was dancing on tables! Shhhhh.


somebody else started this by telling on me for dancing on the table. im not going down without making it clear I wasnt the only one doin the dirty dog on the table, LOL.
sherman[/QUOTE]
I don’t miss seeing that...next time hire someone to dance for you guys...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

polebender said:


> So I take it you guys were thrown out of that place!?
> 
> Probably why Lazy didn’t show up! He knew you guys would embarrass him!


I SLIPPED THE WAITRESS A 50 TO LOOK THE OTHER WAY


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

So, what about a summer meet? Maybe somewhere around Delaware since so many of us are to the north?


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

anyone wanna make it closer to Canton?


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Maybe we can do a summer meet at erie..overnight...pull a few boats up


oh yeah!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Sure glad the meet n greet was last week. It's snowing pretty good here.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol me too


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yep...woulda been nice if ml was goin on now. Could have had the best of both world going to the meet and great and hunting in the snow,


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> I SLIPPED THE WAITRESS A 50 TO LOOK THE OTHER WAY


I thought that was to cover the Dine and Dash group?


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Did I miss something?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> I thought that was to cover the Dine and Dash group?


C'mon SC...Was there anyone there that could really do any 'Dashing' unless someone was chasing them with a gun? 

Maybe Shake it Down Sherm or Twinkle Toes SA could have danced their way out the door...but my guess is 'dashing' for anyone was not happening.


----------



## scioto_alex (Dec 30, 2015)

There's a story about a big party in a restaurant in Spain, they enjoyed a big feast, made a conga line, sang and danced their way around the place and out the front door, and that's how they ran out on their tab.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

scioto_alex said:


> There's a story about a big party in a restaurant in Spain, they enjoyed a big feast, made a conga line, sang and danced their way around the place and out the front door, and that's how they ran out on their tab.


See...you and Shake it Down Sherm could have kizomba'd right out the door:


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ress said:


> Did I miss something?


I almost forgot to pay. I had to track down the waitress at the bar.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Yup...I had to get her too


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I hope that the dine and dash was a joke. I too had to chase my bill and could see someone forgetting to pay.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

if they say something to me about a forgotten bill ill pay it! no problem


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeye Tom said:


> if they say something to me about a forgotten bill ill pay it! no problem


Hmmm...I need the address to that place so I can go up there and run up a big weekend tab.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...I need the address to that place so I can go up there and run up a big weekend tab.


Then have Tom pay for it


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

1basshunter said:


> Then have Tom pay for it


Hurraaahh!
Upcoming party at Taylor's Tavern on ST.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Hmmm...I need the address to that place so I can go up there and run up a big weekend tab.


Who is this


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

1basshunter I ment to ask you what line of health care your wife was in. And then I realised she is a shrink and for her to stick to the coade. She had no choice. You need 24/7 over seeing and the only way with out tipping you off was to join you in wedlock. We THANK HER FOR KEEPING US SAFE


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

bruce said:


> 1basshunter I ment to ask you what line of health care your wife was in. And then I realised she is a shrink and for her to stick to the coade. She had no choice. You need 24/7 over seeing and the only way with out tipping you off was to join you in wedlock. We THANK HER FOR KEEPING US SAFE


She is not a shrink but that doesn’t mean I don’t need one she is the one that has to ok you for Surgery and she is the assistant professor in the department also


----------

